# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  SxS / Quad tyres

## cambo

What are guys using that handle all sorts of terrain?

I'll be mainly using my SXS on MacKenzie Country type land so fairly dry hard rocky stuff with lots of Matagourie, but ocasionally some sloppy crap mixed in.

Did I mention cheap......  :36 1 11:

----------

